# Duplicate File Remover Program -- Know Any Good Ones?



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2011)

I've got iolo's System Mechanic it has a duplicate file finder but not remover... Sooo, if anyone knows of a program that will (for free) remove said duplicates that would be appreciated. 

Or is that not a good idea?


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2011)

Have a go with CC Cleaner, *Caver*.  That's a pretty good tool, altho' sometimes some OS knowledge helps to make decisions on what files to keep or lose.


----------



## jonbey (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I use CCleaner too. Although I am wondering if it does anything with duplicate files - or why you would want it to.

I backup all my important data to a 2nd harddrive, so would not want any clever bit of software trying to delete duplicate files automatically.

If your current software can find them, why not just search and manually delete? Or are there millions?


----------

